# Describe Your Relationship With Your Best Friend(s)



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

What is your MBTI type?
What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
How long you've been in friendship with them?


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

What is your MBTI type? 
ENTP
What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
ENFJ
How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
We're very open, and I tell him all my deepest secrets and share my personal crisises with him. He's one of the healthiest ENFJ's in the universe. He's completely honest and never lies, and is not the slightest manipulative (said this to contradict the stereotypical ENFJ). He's VERY smart, and can put himself in my shoes with ease. He's also like the nicest guy ever, we say he's too good for his own sake, like giving his sleeping bag to someone who forgot it at home and sleeping on the foor. He's logical, despite being an F, which is admirable. We talk about deep stuff and debate (he usually wins, though. Shame on me.).
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
We share a lot in common, and like talking about stuff. I don't know... we just click. Read above.
How long you've been in friendship with them?
Since I've met him: 8th grade (3 years ago)


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

What is your MBTI type?

INFP

What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?

Best Friend: INTP Great friend: INTP

How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?

My best friend is like a brother to me. My great friend is... well, a great friend. I share every level of silly/random with them, as they do to me. We also talk about more serious issues, when they come up. I share mine more with my best friend than my great friend, however. I see my great friend probably at least once a month. He is in walking distance. He has ADHD and can act like a know it all. He's also a salesman. He can get on my nerves in large quantities. My best friend I see about every other week or so. He lives about 20 minutes away from me. If I am around him constantly, (like in the past with staying over each others houses for a week) we can get at each others throats. I don't talk to my great friend online much. I don't get on messengers often, and he doesn't pay attention to his... despite being nearly constantly on. He also doesn't usually type coherently on them. I speak to my best friend more online, but that too is somewhat limited. Recently I have texted him more over my phone due to a new plan/phone... if that counts as "Online" The only boundaries "set" to my knowledge are the obvious ones, like sexual ones. We don't really care about boundaries in general. Thats partly why we are such great friends. We can just be ourselves.

What makes you and them became best friend(s)?

I have been friends with my best friend since first grade... so about 17 out of my 23 years of life. I have been friends with my great friend for... about 10 years now. The amount of time I have been friends with someone seems to greatly contribute to how good of friends we are. I became friends with my best friend because we played together on the school grounds with our other friends at the time. I became friends with my great friend, who is also friends with my best friend, because he transfered to my school and was in my P.E class. He was a loner much like me, and loved Final Fantasy and anime. I had not to much interest in it at the time. So, I introduced him to my best friend Derek, which could have probably had the most interest in both subjects in our grade. It was really me trying to pawn this kid off to my friend so I could walk in peace and not hear about "gil" and Japan. I guess he grew onto me though as I had to hang out with him because of Derek. Yeah... I didn't think that one through. Worked out in the end anyways.

How long you've been in friendship with them?



As stated in the previous question, I've been friends with my best friend for about 17 years. I have been friends with my great friend for about 10 years. 
Okay, done~ roud:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't say I've got a best friend.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

That's too bad. I would like to be your best friend, too bad I don't have time for any online friendship.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

You see you're best friend once a week, and 2nd best friend once a month? Wow... I could never imagine that.


Oh, I talk to them on the phone/sms rather than Facebook or Messenger.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't have a best friend, but I guess I consider my boyfriend one now. My previous best friend was an ISFJ, I was friends with her for nearly 9 years, until she started living a lifestyle that I couldn't persuade her out of.

It is kind of sad really, but it's all due to whoever gives her the most attention. 

Before we did go out, me and my ESTP boyfriend, were very good friends. It is pretty easy to get along with him. I just find the Fe and Fi difficult. Where he finds it easy to share, I can hide inside and not share anything. Which blocks a bit of communication. I like how he takes control of things I am too scared to do, with my introverted nature. 

And maybe it is being a similar temperament or just he knows me too well, he usually knows when I'm not up to doing something, or when I am lying just to be polite.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I am INTJ. Best friend is INFP. If would be the most...effortless...friendship I have ever had. She roomed with my little sister 6 years ago and I had them over for dinner every Sunday as the cafeterias were closed at uni. We always had crazy conversation s in the groups but really started talking when our roomates left us behind in Shoppers and then locked us out of the apartment as a joke. They unlocked it after about 15 minutes but we didn't notice and stayed in the hallway for hours talking books, philosophy, Foucault, how literary similes we read as a child convinced us we were autistic (all the ways characters could read things in each other's eyes: wtf??) She's also the main and pretty much only person I talk about the inside of my head with, at least in person, though I still have lots of barriers. But mainly she is the only person I don't think I have to translate for, to seem nicer, more normal etc. She find my serial killer side hilarious and, more importantly, knows where it stops, so she doesn't get hurt by it shen there is no reason to. We're planning on moving in together and getting kittens when we save up a bit more. Yep. Kittens.... I get very giggly and ridiculous around her and it's kinda freaky.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

My best friend actually posts on here by the name of _Freebyrd_. He is an ENTP and I'm an ENFP. We get along really well with one another I guess because our Ne functions blend extremely well with one another. We are constantly laughing and joking about different scenarios. Also both of us have a very sick and twisted mind and it's good because we both talk about one another's sick and twisted thoughts with one another and share them. This guy's like a brother to me.


----------



## monique (Mar 3, 2009)

Me INTP. Best friends ESFP & ESTJ. Befriended by both. My ESFP friend thought i was too quiet & something needed to be done. ESTJ found me hard to get to know but perservered. Have known my ESFP for 14 yrs & ESTJ for 8. Both respect my need for my own space. I would say they're like sisters but i don't have a sister/sisters & even if i did there's no guarantee i'd get on with her/them just because we're related. And as they say; you can choose your friends. Well mine chose me. We all share many things in common despite the apparent Type differences. Communication is verbal, email & text mostly between myself & my ESFP friend. We can tell each other anything but not everything (there's the barriers for you). For me to regard someone as a best friend or even a friend means a lot. We have a laugh but all in all the 3 of us take our friendship very seriously.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

*What is your MBTI type?* Ummm....XXXP?
*What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?* INFJ
*How do you describe your relationship with them?* She is my conscience. I nicknamed her "Conscience"
*Like... how close is the bond?* Creepy close
*What things do you share with them?* Not anything really.
*How often do you meet them online and offline?* Every other day at least.
*Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?* Nope. She would not let me if I tried.
*What makes you and them became best friend(s)?* Good question. We asked ourselves that and we don't even know.
*How long you've been in friendship with them?* A few years.


----------



## SavMandu (Jun 12, 2010)

What is your MBTI type?
ISTJ
What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
ENTP
How do you describe your relationship with them?
Very deep, yet detached. Sound crazy? We can go with not seeing each for two years and start right up again as if we never missed a day.
Like... how close is the bond?
Forever.
What things do you share with them?
Nothing trivial. Only important stuff, like ideas and new artistic and musical ideas. (Yes, I'm an ISTJ. Surprise!)
How often do you meet them online and offline?
Online, once a month. Offline, once every two years. (He lives in Texas, I live in Michigan.)
Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
No making fun of children. He's goes too far and that's when the tears start.
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
We found we laughed at the same things back in the third grade. Thirty years later, that's mostly true.
How long you've been in friendship with them?
As hinted to above, thirty-two years.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, my best friend is an ENFP. he already posted here as NATE the GReat. we get along really well, we constantly laugh about all sorts of morbid and sick fantasies we can create and enjoy being the only ones laughing at things in movies others would find not funny. He is the only one that can understand my love for Warlords (not the game). we are like brothers.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> Well, my best friend is an ENFP. he already posted here as NATE the GReat. we get along really well, we constantly laugh about all sorts of morbid and sick fantasies we can create and enjoy being the only ones laughing at things in movies others would find not funny. He is the only one that can understand my love for Warlords (not the game). we are like brothers.


Bros for life man......**Fist pumps**.

EDIT: Damn dude, you are even more iNtuitive than I. LOL, and your probing side is off the chain.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

SavMandu said:


> How do you describe your relationship with them?
> Very deep, yet detached. Sound crazy? We can go with not seeing each for two years and start right up again as if we never missed a day.


I'm like that too.

My besties are ENTJ, INTJ, ENFP, and ESTP. I meet my ENTJ once or twice a month. My INTJ works in another island and I only meet him once a year. But when we meet, everything is just the same as like we always seeing each other every day.

My INTJ online best friend and I are like that too. Sometimes we can only chat for 30 minutes a month, but when we do chat, its like we never missed a day of chatting. <3


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Apart from my sister (INFJ) my best bud would be a guy who lives a bit far off but we're both ENFPs and get along really well. I don't have any best friends out of the friends I see regularly (I think they get wound up by me quite easily or try to be people they aren't).
I'm really close to both the INFJ and ENFP and we all get along amazingly well (when the ENFP visited last we all had tons of fun and spent over 2 hours talking that felt like 10 minutes!) They both are really supportive, genuine and brilliant!
I see the INFJ everyday in real life and see the ENFP the same but online (we've met up a few times offline and hopefully more soon).
I'm friends with the INFJ because she's the best person ever, really kind and caring, not too submissive (so lets me know when I'm being silly or demanding) and really interesting and fun. The ENFP because he's very sweet and so similar to me it's freaky, we also get along really well and completely understand each other.
I've been friends with the INFJ forever and been fiends with the ENFP for a good 3-4 years!


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

What is your MBTI type? I'm an ENFP.

What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)? My best friend whose type I KNOW is an ESFP

How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them? We don't talk online, but I talk to her on the phone at least twice a day I would say, sometimes more. We are both really busy with work, but I would say we hang out at least once every two weeks, but usually it is every week. We have both struggled with addiction and eating disorders, so we feel able to share anything. I tell her even the embarrassing things or things that I do that are disappointing. As for boundaries, I'm not sure if we really have them, but I've never felt like she has violated any boundary of mine.

What makes you and them became best friend(s)? Everything I listed about XD

How long you've been in friendship with them? We met in January of 2008 and became like really close friends immediately. Then we both went through some rough times and lost contact after like May of 2008. I just found her again on Facebook back in March I think it was, and it was like we never stopped talking.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

What is your MBTI type: ENFJ
]What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
Husband - INTP, Sister - (I think) ISFP, HS friends ISFP and ENFJ, and neighbor friends INTP and INFJ (these are all my guesses of their types)

How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?

Hubby - the old line 'he completes me' is pretty much true! (I see him every day, chat online twice a week lol)
Sister - she loves me unconditionally and I've always felt safe to tell her anything, I see her about twice a year (she lives in a different state) we talk on the phone at least once a week, chat online (used to be daily but she just had baby # 4 and started a new business so much less now)
HS ISFP - we only see each other about every other month, and chat online even less
HS ENFJ - we talk on the phone about once a month, and then chat online like 2 times a month in addition
Neighbor INTP - we see each other every week, and chat online through Facebook and blogging about once more a week too
Neighbor INFJ - we see each other about once a month and she isn't into chatting online, but we talk on the phone about once a month too
Boundaries for all - we each respect each other's differences, schedules, and preferences, we live and let live

What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
DH - we see the world similarly, we are always content in one another's company, we fell in love
Sister - we are only 16 mos. apart and shared our lives together - we were playmates from her birth on
HS Friend ISFP - we had a class in Jr. High together and talked about our crushes, did homework together and sang in the same choir, and just could laugh and talk naturally from the beginning
HS Friend ENFJ - we had 2 classes in HS together, we served on a school council together and we had other friends in common but found we could open our hearts to each other easily
Neighbor INTP - our daughters play together and we chat about parenting and think the same, we understand grief - she was there for me after my brother died, we share the same religion too, we love talking about personalities, family dynamics, philosophy etc.
Neighbor INFJ - she and I were pregnant at the same time and adjusted to motherhood together, we share the same religion too, we liked to scrapbook together

How long you've been in friendship with them?
DH - Since January 1999
Sister - for her 31 years of life (I'm 32)
HS Friend ISFP - since 1993 
HS Friend ENFJ - since 1995
Neighbor friend INFJ- since 2004
Neighbor friend - INTP - since 2006

I'm such an ENFJ - -I'm thinking - man - I could add my mom, my other sister, and some other old and new friends and boyfriends, but what really defines 'best friend'??? :crazy: Many of them I will always love, even though we haven't seen each other for 10 years. I just love all the wonderful people in my life - - but feel lonely lately because we've all grown up and have busy lives, husbands, kids, jobs etc. The ones in this list are the ones I either live in the same state with and see often, or will be forever in my heart and life.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

What is your MBTI type? INFP

What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)? ENFP

How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
Relationship is great! I think the bond is really, really close. We talk about everything. Nothing is off limits. We delve right into each others personal lives. It depends, once every couple of weeks on average. With ENFP's it long silences while they're busy scaling mountains and then spam mail. hehe. Boundries? Well, yes. I got bothered by the long silences so she tries to send a line just to say she's busy if she hasn't talked to me in a while and I try not to get whiney and insecure.

What makes you and them became best friend(s)? we worked together and just had a lot of fun together. We loved to talk with each other and party together too.

How long you've been in friendship with them? 3 years


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

*Me*: INTP
*Best Friend*: xSFP (I think)

*How do you describe your relationship with them*: Can be difficult...I am sometimes too blunt for her, but I try to be understanding. I have learned to explain everything I say that she may think is offensive. We can talk about everything and both of us are fine if we see each other once a month or even less. She can be very emotionally dramatic which can be draining to me, but when she comes to me upset I view things from a problem solving standpoint and also can help her look at things from a logical perspective. The main problem I have always had with her is when she is single she wants constant companionship and support (which can be stressful to me) then when she is in a relationship I rarely see or hear from her. Because of this I tend to think I am somewhat of a crutch for her and that she is unintentionally using me. I prefer how often I see her when she is in a relationship, but I also tend to resent it because I know she only wanted to be around me so much because she couldn't handle being single.
*How we became friends:* I don't really know...she became friends with my then best friend, then we got closer while my older friend drifted away
*How long have you been friends:* I think 7 or 8 years...can't remember for sure


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

a tragedy.. get one immediately


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh dear.....I dont really have one.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a best friend when I was young, but she has since moved on to other people with more personality who actually put time and effort into the friendship...which is totally understandable.

Apart from several acquaintances, I have a couple of good and old friends I hang out with together about once a month. One is an INTJ and the other is INFJ. The INTJ and I make our wacky observations and play off/build on the other's...which is fun. The three of us brainstorm things together, but if we actually decide on something, the INTJ does the organising and booking. She is far from pushy or bossy though. 
The INFJ shares the most of herself, whether it's personal stories and problems or gifts. We're all socially inept. It's a very low-key and unneedy friendship we all have, which is just fine.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't have one.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

[*]What is your MBTI type?
INFJ


[*]What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
ISFP


[*]How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
We're pretty close, I don't tend to think there are things that I can't tell him, we fairly regularly open up to each other about our general feelings. We share a lot of our views of the world that we're less comfortable talking about with other people, we also discuss how we feel about our relationships with others and how these feelings make us question having relationships in general. We tend to talk about anything that we feel the other might understand.
We meet up very often, because we've always lived nearby the other. It tends to be at least one or two times a week, but it can be much more frequent or it can be a lot less. It's rare for us not to see the other at least once every couple of weeks though and we never go more than a few days without any kind of contact at all, like text/email.
I don't know what boundaries we have, I have much less with him than other people and I'm generally more willing to give up my time for him, the only boundaries I would put are that we don't have physical intimacy because we don't feel that way about each other. We're not completely in sync with having the exact conversation that we'd maybe like to have, but I've yet to find that with anyone.


[*]What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
Time spent together, as well as a willingness to understand the other and deciding that the other was someone worth making a lot of effort to find the time for. Over the years we realised more and more that we could say how we felt and the other would *get it* which was a new and refreshing feeling.


[*]How long you've been in friendship with them?

Probably about 12 or 13 years. We've had a few occasions where we've kind of grown apart a bit and it's only been over the last 7 or 8 years that we've been more like best friends. Really I'd say it's been the past couple of years that it's actually begun to feel like we're going to know each other for a long long time yet.


----------



## lazytothink (Sep 6, 2011)

1. What is your MBTI type?
ISTP (maybe. Borderline on the S)

2. What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
Don't know. INTP? 

3. How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
Close. Our worldview is similar and when we talk, it's usually about interesting stuff we've learnt recently and books, and other common interests. I can be open with them, and I trust that they will be honest with me about stuff, just as I will be honest with them about stuff. _Sometimes,_ we even talking about feelings (mostly annoyance at other people for being irrational). When we are in the same country, I see them offline maybe once a month. Online, slightly more often. 

Boundaries: When I refuse to elaborate on a topic/or they refuse to elaborate on something, we don't push each other. 

4. What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
Mutual understanding.

5. How long you've been in friendship with them?
Friend #1: 12 years
Friend #2: 10 years


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

*# What is your MBTI type?*
INFJ
*# What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?*
ISFP
*# How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?*
My best friend and I met at college, living across from each other in the dorm. Second semester we moved in together. We used to be super close and at school would get ready for bed together and hug each other good night. We felt each other's feelings intensely. Once we left school she moved to Alaska and I went home to Illinois, but we still kept in touch all the time. We've had some rough patches and we've had to set more boundaries (we used to not have much in the way of boundaries at all). We've drifted apart a bit, but I still love her just as much and I know she loves me too. We're over the rough times, but she's very busy with work. I don't know when I'll get to see her again
*
# What makes you and them became best friend(s)?*
We understand each other on a deep level and have a lot of sympathy and empathy for each other. We help each other out in our weak areas and we have lots of fun together.

*# How long you've been in friendship with them?*
Since 2001


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Let me preface this with two notes:
- at the moment I don't have a "best" friend
- in answer to your questions, I'll do one for both my former best friend and my closest current friend

Former Friend

1.What is your MBTI type?

ENTP

2.What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?

INFJ [Type 3 with a heavy 4 wing]

3.How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?

Incredibly open and honest at the get go. We shared the same interests and values on both an intellectual and creative level, which made it easy for us to work together. Oftentimes, I would find something to achieve, convince her we could do it, and BAM! it was done. We colored each other out very well as people. Without her, I would not be as insightful or talented as I am today.

When we were friends, we talked every day through a mixture of on and offline communication. Texts, calls, meetups (our colleges were only 40 miles apart), and emails. Our emails were poetry. 

To some extent we were "emotionally married." Our eventually split had the sting of a divorce. We lost a lot of things. 

It was actually the necessity for boundaries that drove us apart. As we grew older, she became more insecure about herself and the world around her. This drove her into emotional lows that lasted for months. I became both the comforter and victim of her mood swings. Eventually, there grew a divide between the truth and what she wanted to hear. 

4.What makes you and them became best friend(s)?

We were (and still are) brilliant people. As they say, great minds think alike.

5.How long you've been in friendship with them?

About a decade.


Current Close Friend

1.What is your MBTI type?

ENTP

2.What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?

ESFP [Type 2 with a good 1 wing balance]

3.How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?

Fun is probably the best description I can offer. There's little depth to our relationship, but that's what makes it enjoyable. I know when I meet up with her, I can expect to enjoy life. There's no emotionally plagued rants or nagging insecurities. We both are optimistic, forward-looking people who enjoy getting a good laugh at the end of the day. 

It's actually a good balance for both of us. I get to step away from my serious work schedule and "smell the roses," so to speak, while she gets to tell me all the things that have happened to her. I do act as somewhat of a guidance counselor in this relationship as well, but nothing to the extent that I did with my former friend.

We communicate once or twice a week, usually online (she lives an hour away). We meet up two or three times a month (depending on how much money I have for gas).

There aren't any official boundaries in our relationship. But I don't bring to her any personal issues I have (unless they concern her specifically).

4.What makes you and them became best friend(s)?

We love life even in its toughest of moments, and we're not afraid to laugh at ourselves.

5.How long you've been in friendship with them?

A little under a year. 



*Sorry for the long post*


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I no longer have any.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Nonexistent.


----------



## Justi (Apr 23, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type?*
ENTP

*What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
*
ENFJ-more than a brother to me
*
How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?*

Even years,distances,gfs don't change/affect our relationship.He never sell me out.We studied different areas and cities at university life.

There is almost no boundaries between us.We lived together like 4-5 years together like brothers,i know his family,he know mine,secrets etc.

We have plan for to build our own company.Accumulating capital to invest for futre currently and learning the dynamics of business life in practice.
*
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?*

Honesty and genoristy were core elements initially,still too strong.All material things we posses was common.

When we are together,jokes never stop mostly verbally,like comedians,usually speak figuretively and tease others and ourself.I can say whatever i like to his face.When we are in group,our mutual friends desire to eat popcorn and watch.

When we are alone after couple hours,we talkin serious topics and become in serious mode,he usually speaks,i listen , give him rational advices and become voice of reason for him.

Anyway,when he talks much,i interfere with teasing,insulting,jokin he smiles and retaliates like 

'' you heartless bastard why i am talking to you''

Me--cuz you are pathetic,nobody cares what you gonna say except me,that is the reason

-You deserve sex punishment like whores.

Me--You know what.. all prisions are full of perverts due to wishful thinking.You gonna be there

- I heard,perverts need a leader,after all what's the leader for

Me- Interesting,Narcissistic fade away and slaves become the master (lyrics of metallica's song btw we both know 

laughin then we return the serious mode again.(This is the one of reason i like him ,even my absurd,non sense jokes ...he grasps quickly and gives response)

Mutual trust and loyalty are very strong tie between us. Let me give an absurd example, if i send my gf naked to his bed,he wont touch. (He is lady killer type,charming,cocky,bit narcissist,helper)
*
How long you've been in friendship with them.*

10 years approximately.Since beginning of high school.


----------



## tapwater (Apr 17, 2011)

What is your MBTI type? INFJ or ENTP I'm not sure
What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)? ENFP, INTJ, ISTJ
How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
With my ENFP and INTJ I'm really close. They understand me and I never get bored of them. I tell them anything. I do girly things with my ENFP and analyze and do math with my INTJ. I meet them as often as I can. The ISTJ I have problems with a lot but I'm still close with. He like to be in control. Like whenever I break the pattern or routine he freaks out. He needs to make sure we follow the days schedual or routine. Being a type 9 I generally don't see boundaries.
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
each one I became friends with when I started talking to them. The Enfp and I met in a highschool class and just instantly got along. I've known my Intj since I was 11 so it started off as a childhood friendship and now were at where we are now. The Istj and I met in a class and due to circumstances at the time and us now having every class together we've become close.
How long you've been in friendship with them?
enfp- 2 years intj- 7 years istj- 1 year


----------



## TheBookworm (Sep 26, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INFp

*What MBTI type is your best friend?
*Not sure, I need to convince her to take the test!

*How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
*
I've known her for 12 years, we met when we were 5 in Primary, I see her every day at school (morning, lunch and english class). Online, we chat for HOURS. Usually about our other friends who are on both ends of the crazy scale, we've become something of 'co-captains' in our group of friends. We share everything, well, everything but clothes, she's too tall and I'm too big XD. No real boundaries, I mean, I don't really need to, we know each other well enough to know what the other would and wouldn't do. 

*What made you and them become best friends?
*We're very like-minded, except for a few things, we have the same opinions on things, but she's extremely good at things that require logic and analytical/critical thinking, where I'm better at Arts. She's basically a genius, and I have a math disability, which makes us scholar opposites D I made a punny)
Plus when we were little, we were the tallest in the class, also nerdiest. We were kinda forced together by playground rules.

*How long you've been in friendship with them? 
*12 years. 12 very long yet awesome years.


----------



## kendallregan (Sep 30, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type?*
ENFP

*What MBTI type is your best friend?*
INtP

*How do you describe your relationship with them?*
Oh my I could not possibly love my best friend any more than I already do! I mean, I know ENFPs love everyone (and it's true, I do). But he is more wonderful and interesting than anyone else I know. I think the two biggest draws to our relationship are the N and the P. I don't want to add fuel to the "Sensors vs. Intuitors" fire than has been rampant all over the internet, but in conversation, some Sensors tend to bore me. And they, in turn, would be bored by the conversations that I have with my best friend! We can discuss ideas and theories and social/political/spiritual hypotheses for hours (literally). I think the NF/NT thing makes our conversations even more interesting, because it does give us slightly different perspectives on things. I completely love my own beautiful, swirling, idealistic view of the world, but I love his mystical, logical, mesmerizing pattern of thought equally well. I think N's just can't get enough of each other! And we really appreciate each other's Perceivingness. I am 100% P, and he's pretty close to that, so I'm pretty sure any Judger wouldn't be able to stand either of us for more than a few hours at a time. We're too darn chill! I think his Introvertedness is so adorable. Seeing other people's social cluenessness melts my heart. Introverts are so simply genuine and pure, they can't help it! Because they just can't comprehend the social games that we Extroverts sometimes play, and I love my best friend for that. The only thing that we sometimes hit a snag on is the classic Thinker/Feeler hold up. But I've learned to need emotional assurance less constantly, and he's become better at giving it from time to time. As P's, I think it's easier for us to adapt to other people, and we've definitely adapted to each other's T/Fness. Knowing about Meyers-Briggs helps us understand each other's strengths and weaknesses and how we can meet each other's relationship needs. I freaking love this personality stuff.

*What made you and them become best friends?*
Umm I really don't know. It just kind of happened, I guess. I tend to flit between social groups, and I bounced in and out of his as we were graduating high school. Of an ENFP and an INtP, the ENFP is definitely the pursuer. So I guess I was just attracted by his easygoing nature and humor and interesting perspective, and then subconsciously chose to make him my best friend. We tend to do things alone together a lot, because we're the only ones who are weirdly spiritual enough to do half the insanely strange things that we do. 

*How long you've been in friendship with them? *
Oh law... We met in middle school, became friends in high school, but we weren't so crazy-spiritually-bound-to-each-other-through-the-camaraderie-of-our-best-friendship until college. Now we're juniors. Last semester he was in South Africa and I was in China; now he's back in the States and I'm in Argentina. So we don't see each other much but I love him no less. Just less tangibly maybe. (ENFPs=physically demonstrative to the MAX.)


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

I am an INFP

*Type of my best friend:*

ISTJ

*My friendship with her*

We tell each other everything. She is one of the few that genuinely got acquainted with the layers of my soul...and vice versa. She listens to all my nonsense (crazily vain and cold-blooded streak) and made-up for entertainement conspiracy theories with a raised eyebrow and in return, I am there to calm her down when she's in her panick-mode(does that a lot!). We bicker for fun, have those amazing debates on life twice a month--we have opposite views on everything but that's what makes our friendship so great in the first place. Although we respect each other, we don't hesitate in delivering brutal honesty --we don't want to spoil our bond by walking on eggshells all the time. As soon as she is upset, I take the car to pick her up for a ride& some starbucks, and when I am in one of my moods, she serves common sense without taxes We rarely fight. 

Since we go to the same university and are both in our second years, I see her almost every day at dinners(our group of friends eat at the same faculty each day at the same time). And on the week-ends, we study together at the library. She is in admin to become an accountant, and I am an english major, so we don't have any classes in common, but we still prefer to study together(helps with my motivation anyway) and talk in our breaks. We go out every two months to the movies, to do sleepovers or at a restaurant, half the time joined by other friends of ours too. 

We don't communicate online because I don't use my msn and facebook account much--8 times a year-but all of my friends have learned to not count on me chatting online because I prefer to use my alone time otherwise. 

As for boundaries..well, not really. We know what buttons not to push(teasing about touchy matters, mostly) but other than that, we manage to be honest with each other without offending the other. I am rarely offended anyway, and I know how to use my diplomatic skills to avoid her spitting fire all over me. I don't beleive in shugarcoating anything so I don't, but apparently something in my voice(gentle firmness or whatever) keeps people from getting too much offended in my presence. Maybe because I look like a lame angry turtle when I scold...which is unsurpisingly isn't scary and doesn't invite a lot of reactivity. *Shruggs*

*What made us best friends:* 

Well, we first bonded over the fact that we weren't shallow like most people in our school. We thought getting drunk at parties wasn't fun at all, and thought there was other things to do with our lives than sit on our arses and mock people(which is the favorite hobby of many girls, apparently).We liked to talk rather than play some sport, so we began confiding into each other pretty soon. We have both a fascination over tarot cards, dreams, the unconscious, so we had interesting conversations on those topics. Although she rarely bothers to think about philosophical stuff(thinks it's interesting but has other priorities), she likes to debate and win(and honestly..likewise..), so I bring up philosophical topics out of the air, and we debate every aspect We also have both a strong moral side, so questions of injustice have us ranting at the planet for hours. 

So yeah, a few commonalities to start, and then, the fun of exploring our differences through debates. we just get along with each other really well. Natural compability, I would say.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> What is your MBTI type?
> What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
> How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?
> What makes you and them became best friend(s)?
> How long you've been in friendship with them?


1. XNTJ, leaning I.
2. ESFJ (tested), XNTJ (diagnosed), ESTP (diagnosed)

3. ESTP and XNTJ are the ones I feel the most comfortable with when talking about my feelings/dark secrets, while with ESFJ I feel we can talk/make jokes together for hours, as we have the same kind of humor (all of them share the same humor, but I find myself sympathizing with the other 2 on more serious subjects.) But ESFJ gets annoying occasionally and doesn't know when to stop/when he's gone too far.

4. we met back in elementary and middle school

5. infinity^(infinity+1) planck time


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type?
*INTJ
*What MBTI type is your best friend? (s)
*ENTP
INFJ
ENTJ
ENFJ
*How do you describe your relationship with them?*
ENTP= Great, she is independent, proactive and not clingy. I never have problem with her. (Best friend since 4 years ago)
INFJ= She too 'soft', but very caring. I never bored whenever I'm with her. (Best friend since I was still at Uni)
ENTJ= She sometimes too controlling (sometimes I got scared with her 'temper') and sometimes I have to 'stay away' from her. But I still like her. (Best friend and roommate since I was still at Uni)
ENFJ= She great...Not so great at this moment. (Best friend since I was age 13)
*What made us best friends:* 
All of them gave me a lots of space, never push me except ENTJ. I like them just the way they are...They are not fake people...At least that what I think of them...


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

*What is your MBTI type?*
INTP

*What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)?
*ISTP, ESTJ, INFP, INTP
*
How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them?*
ISTP: We have a really weird relationship. I can be 100% weird around her, but I can't always discuss certain emotional things with her. Like it's awkward, for some reason. I think it's a reciprocation thing, but she is still more open with me than I am with her. I hang out with her all the time. 
ESTJ: We're close and I tell him a lot. Likewise he tells me a lot, but his life isn't as... complex as mine. We hang out when he's not working/I'm not in school. Very few boundaries with him.
INFP: We're extremely close and tell each other almost everything. 
INTP: She's my newest close friend and I get along fabulously with her. The only problem is she's five years younger than I am and sometimes she can't relate to where I am in life, but her maturity level matches mine pretty well most of the time. 
*
What makes you and them became best friend(s)?*
ISTP: We met seven years ago and found we we're a lot alike. 
ESTJ: We met six years ago and found we're a lot alike. Well... six years ago we were more alike than we are now haha. We have similar interests and stuff.
INFP: We just started talking online and hit it off quite well and we just so happened to live in the same county. 
INTP: I met her through INFP and we are really similar/have similar views/interests. 
*
How long you've been in friendship with them.*
ISTP: 7 years.
ESTJ: 6 years. Almost 7. 
INFP: 3 years. Almost 4.
INTP: 2 years.


----------



## Solitary (Nov 15, 2011)

*My relationship with my best friend*

What is your MBTI type?istp
What MBTI type is/are your best friend(s)? Istp

How do you describe your relationship with them? Like... how close is the bond? What things do you share with them? How often do you meet them online and offline? Do you have any boundaries that you set between you and them

I've known him 4 years (really more, only been friends 4 though). Were close but we don't share anything too personal. We text to hang out frequently. We used to talk personally like during sleepovers late at night when we were younger. We have an unspoken bondary of personal stuff from relationships and on, neither of us have had one, and are not ashamed of it.


What makes you and them became best friend(s)? Did karate together, share same sarcasm/sense of humor and pastimes 

How long you've been in friendship with them? 4 years


----------

